# Pilot bushing problems on JDM motor



## MontanaAltima (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm working on putting in a replacement JDM motor for my 93 alima and am having an impossible time removing the pilot bushing. 

On the JDM motor there is a thick metal bushing cap like piece that I need to remove before getting to the actual pilot bushing. My old motor did not have this and I had no problem using the Pilot Bearing removing tool with slide hammer to get the old bushing out of the old motor (just for testing purposes). Also I stuck my pinky back in the crank hole to feel the lip of the pilot bushing and it is practically non existent on the newer motor, almost like it has been worn down too much. Even if I can get the metal bushing cap piece out, I don't know if I'm gonna be able to get the bushing out. ARGG. Please help!

Someone said try the grease packing method with a dowel or bolt to hit which should remove the bushing, but the stinking cap piece is near impossible. The pilot bearing removal tool will not stay tight enough, it pops out after a few slides.

Also please help me understand, I thought that the tranny shaft tip was to fit just inside the bushing, but taking my new bushing that came with the clutch kit I do not see how it will. 

ANOTHER SLIGHT ISSUE: The oil pick up on the JDM motor is not as long and doesn't go as deep into the pan, will this be a problem? I did notice that the oil dipstick on the JDM motor is shorter, I assume it is because of the shorter old pickup?

I really stuck here and quite frustrated.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Punch into the middle of it with a fairly large sheet metal screw then yank on that?
Is this cap more of a dust cap or an actual CAP?
Got any pics?


----------



## MontanaAltima (Dec 30, 2011)

Okay, here is a couple pictures. I did find something also on another website dealing with a 240sx, some people claim to have problems fitting in a new bushing, they end up breaking them because it appears they are too big, it could be because of this, below the pictures I posted the section from the other site. This cap could be for an automatic, my old motor was manual and it wasn't on there, but the JDM could of been an automatic. Anyway here is the pics.

Untitled-1 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

POST FROM ANOTHER SITE
"*Remove the automatic bushing adaptor* from the crankshaft and install the manual pilot bushing. The automatic adaptor is a real PITA to get out. The most effective way that "I" know of is to use a carbide side cutter and carefully cut a slot in it, then compress it with a good set of vice grips and then pull it out. I have broken 3 pilot bushing pullers trying to get it using the "right tool".

I successfully used the bushing puller after cutting the automatic bushing with a dremel and cutting wheel at 12/3/6/9 o'clock and then at 1:30/4:30/7:30/10:30. Warning! Be careful to NOT cut into the crankshaft with any tool. (WJ)The boy's over at Team Clockwork Performance use a large pipe wrench (monkey wrench) inserted into a large pipe for leverage and use a twisting motion to get the bushing out. One person holds the crank from spinning with a socket and breaker bar while the other spins the bushing enough times for it to slide off. Use this method with caution."


This doesn't look like fun to me! Just when you think something is gonna be easy.


----------



## MontanaAltima (Dec 30, 2011)

*Please help me understand*

Okay, I pulled the pilot bushing out of the old motor, when I went to see how it fit over the shaft from the tranny, there is NO way the bushing fits over the shaft - what is the purpose of the pilot bushing then?

The old one I pulled out matches the new one I got from NAPA so it should be the right one. Anyone?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The pilot bushing is used to center and support the transmission input shaft; the crankshaft spacer is meant to support and center the torque converter on auto trans models. If the pilot bushing is way to big for the transmission's input shaft, the only thing I can think of is that the JDM transmissions has a larger end to its input shaft than the US domestic...that's just a guess, though.


----------



## MontanaAltima (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks for your replies. I borrowed a dremel tool and a carbide bit and cut into the auto tranny bushing piece at 3 and 9 position then took a chisel and hammer and was able to pop it out. Got the NEW pilot bushing in once that bushing piece for the auto tranny was out and am about to mount my Fidanza flywheel and new clutch/pressure plate, then the motor should be ready to go in. 

One thing to note, there is NO WAY the pilot bushing fits over any part of the tranny shaft, however the guide tool for mounting the clutch does fit inside the bushing, maybe that is all it is used for on 93 model to center things up, personally I don't even see that the shaft is going to reach in far enough to get to the pilot bushing anyway. This is how the old motor was too, it isn't just a JDM thing.


----------



## Roadcrew (Nov 21, 2012)

If your reading this I feel your pain. I can relate to much of whats posted here you guys inspired me to power think a way out of this pickle posted this in hopes next guy saves time 

1. "Someone said try the grease packing method with a dowel or bolt to hit which should remove the bushing, but the stinking cap piece is near impossible. The pilot bearing removal tool will not stay tight enough, it pops out after a few slides." NO!!!! Waste of time.
What I did too after a few beers began to free my mind was come up with this. I took an air die grinder ( dremel would work but slower ) made three cuts into the outer neck getting no where near the back or the crankshaft. Just weakened the exposed collar enough to implode it in on itself. Shoved washers on the slide hammer stuck it in hung it from a string and stick since I was working alone. Then took a cold chisel and imploded the end around the slide hammer tight. First solid yank out she came total removal time was about 1 hour


----------

